#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Petroleum Economics

## Yengineer

Hi all, I searched in the forum for economic related stuff and I didn't found any. Thats why I open this thread here (I think it should have its own section).



Whatever, what I was looking are two economicall petroleum books from M. A. Mian
1. Project Economics and Decision Analysis: Volume 1: Deterministic Models
2. Project Economics and Decision Analysis: Volume 2: Probabilistic Models 

does anybody has them?

thanksSee More: Petroleum Economics

----------


## GerardoL

Hi, I Hope this help you

SPE Series - Determination of Oil & Gas reserves

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

good luck

----------


## Yengineer

Thanks GerardoL. I have this book. What I am looking for are books where *petroleum economic is the main topic* where terms teqnichues, sample cases etc.are explained in detail. 
Anyway, thanks again.

----------


## macwalker44

I have a book on Petroleum Economics by Herriot watt.I guess it will be useful,send me ure email so I'll forward it to U.Takia

----------


## greges2009

> I have a book on Petroleum Economics by Herriot watt.I guess it will be useful,send me ure email so I'll forward it to U.Takia



Hi mackwalker44, would you also please sent it to my e-mail as well : greges2009@hotmail.com

Thank you.

----------


## izan

Hello mackwalker.
Please sent me also  at izan877@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## macwalker44

U can also download "Petroleum Refining Technology and Economics" from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] last 2 chapters is about petroleum economics)

----------


## greges2009

> Hi mackwalker44, would you also please sent it to my e-mail as well : greges2009@hotmail.com
> 
> Thank you.



Hi mackwalker44, thank you very much. I downloaded the book already. Good man.

----------


## Yengineer

Can smbd post the link here?
Thanks

----------


## gsaidm

i would like to get a copy of those 2 books if anyone has them. Can someone help?

----------


## TRONALD2010

I am interested in those book too. This is my email: tronaldve@gmail.com

----------


## darcyoil

Hi.

We do techno-commercial analysis on HC assets regularly on Excel. In our experience, it is the easiest thing to build a sheet that:
1. Uses the capex/opex inputs
2. Links the discounted cash flow to the production profile (oil/gas/cond)
3. Reflects the terms of the service/production sharing contract
4. Links your company's participatory interest
5. Gives you economic indicators that help you in making the right decision.
6. Keep the links simple: production profile links to discounted cash flow columns, and these in turn are governed by other parameters like discount rate, exchange rate, opex, capex, drilling schedule, etc

Remember: oil is not about the science - its only about the money. Pretty grating for the technical div, but that is the name of the game, and we have to learn it as early in life as possible.

Cheers.

----------


## gsaidm

can someone send me whatever petroleum economics books he/she has. This is my email


gsaidm@yahoo.com

Thanks a lot.See More: Petroleum Economics

----------


## sajithv78

Hello macwalker,

Would you please forward me a copy to the following email ID - sajithv78@gmail.com

Many thanks in advance.
Sajith.

----------


## prakkash

Can someone email me the below books, please? 
1. Petroleum Economics by Herriot watt
2. Petroleum Refining Technology and Economics

email: samprc@hotmail.com

Thanks for the help

----------


## CANUCKER

> Remember: oil is not about the science - its only about the money. Pretty grating for the technical div, but that is the name of the game, and we have to learn it as early in life as possible.
> 
> Cheers.



Not entirely true.

Like all things in life... $$ takes priority.

----------


## dev_r

> I have a book on Petroleum Economics by Herriot watt.I guess it will be useful,send me ure email so I'll forward it to U.Takia



hello macwalker44,

can you pls send it to me as well. on acrotcheteer@gmail.com

thx

Dev_r

----------


## darcyoil

Canucker: are you agreeing or disagreeing with me?

----------


## jayjani

pls send it to free2jj@gmail.com

----------


## mizbauddin

Hi Dude
Pls send me ebook petroleum economic and some tutorial related to Petroleum Engineering. Im pursuing Masters in Petroleum Engineering.
here is my email id pal:mizbauddin1987@gmail.com
Thanks Buddy

----------


## macwalker44

Sorry I dont frequent this site
I'll forward it to your inboxes.

----------


## _jonny80

Hello mackwalker.
Please sent me also at gavryluk@bigmir.net

----------


## braindrain

Hi.... can you give me spread sheet thread for calculation of project economic of developed field.

----------


## Kamo

Hi macwalker44,
Pls can you foward it to me also.
kamotsee@yahoo.com

Thanks

----------


## Ayub

why dont one of you lucky recipients post the Heriott Watt book on this posting? are you too selfish to share with everyone else or just very humble in your begging?

See More: Petroleum Economics

----------


## dev_r

Hello,

I wonder if anyone has received anything? Or am I the only one not so lucky so far?
I have requested to send it to my box but hasn't received anything at all  :Frown: 
It is so shame

cheers

----------


## renestar

Hi mackwalker44, also interested in the book pls send to me as well: rene1185@hotmail.com

----------


## sherlee

Dear All,

I will be highly greatfull, for emailing me the Petroleum Economics related books, xls sheets, articales on khanwaqarali1@gmail.com

----------


## aditya0912@gmail.com

Please mail me the book as well aditya0912@gmail.com

----------


## paolomaldini

share please

----------


## Ayub

dear macwalker44, I would greatly appreciate it if you could forward me a copy of petroleum economics by heriot watt uni to wttsnew@yahoo.co.uk. thanks in advance and regards.

----------


## Yengineer

> Hello,
> 
> I wonder if anyone has received anything? Or am I the only one not so lucky so far?
> I have requested to send it to my box but hasn't received anything at all 
> It is so shame
> 
> cheers



No, I have not received anything as well

----------


## rashidalishaikh

please send me the petroleum economics books  :Frown:  
rashid_lrk@hotmail.com

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## petroucios

thanks a lot!

----------


## chuongnguyen

Hi macwalker44, i'm doing research on petroleum economics and i really need those book. Can you send it to me also at chuongnguyen94@gmail.com
Thank you so much
By the way, i'm having the Project Economics and Decision Analysis Volume 1. Does anyone need it too? Send me your email and i'm very pleased to forward it to you

----------

